# Cheap Source Of Gear Rack



## Sierevello (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone have a source for gear rack that is reasonable? I am getting ready to build a CNC plasma machine and have been looking around and prices are kind of steep it appears. 

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 19, 2015)

Got a shaper? Make your own. Or if you aren't going for super precision, consider chain drive. Cheap.


----------



## f350ca (Nov 19, 2015)

I couldn't find any deals when building mine, so like Tony said, I made my own.



Greg


----------



## chips&more (Nov 19, 2015)

Try this:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=1018&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=327-8319


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 20, 2015)

You might want to go with threaded rod .  IT would give plenty of adjustment .


----------



## MozamPete (Nov 20, 2015)

Could you get away with the plastic ones that are used for automatic sliding gate openers?  It comes pretty cheap.
Some higher end gates also use a metal rack.


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 20, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> Got a shaper? Make your own. Or if you aren't going for super precision, consider chain drive. Cheap.



Check out McMaster-Carr for synchronous belts. They offer it in strips of virtually any length. A serpentine drive consisting of one gearbelt pulley & two plain idlers will give good accuracy and can be jogged at quite high speeds. It will run dry (no lube) and has very good life.


----------



## derf (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll second the timing belt. That's how my Reid surface grinder is set up.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 21, 2015)

I made one for the arbor press which I got from Dave Smith.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-dake-3a-5ton-arbor-press-rebuild.30076/  Unfortunately, I didn't take pics while making the rack. Worked out well. All hand wheels, no DRO.
Used a standard end mill. Three angles of the end mill. One 90degrees. Two cuts with the end mill angled appropriately. Dake still makes the same press and would have sold me the part. They were great to work with as I purchased some of the parts from them. And if this was a for profit shop it would have made more sense to purchase it from them. But as I was once again in learning mode I chose to see if I could make it. 

You might also PM DavidH (HM member). He is building a CNC using ball screws. I'm hoping to get invited back to his shop in December to help him square up the machine with my King Gage and large parallels.  

Advise if I can be of any additional assist.

Daryl
MN


----------

